# Dwarflop x Lion head Doe Lancashire for sale



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rehomed Rehomed To A 5***** Home Couldnt Have Found A Better Home


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Why dont you have your buck castrated and then bond them?


----------



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

hiya they have already bonded through the rabbit run fencing (i think), and theyv'e been pining for each other, the thing is i am going to breed Mini rex rabbits in 2010, so i need him to be entire. 

she is a lovely bunny but she needs a permanent home best to be an indoor i think, but she is great outdoors. want the best for her.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

sophia17 said:


> hiya they have already bonded through the rabbit run fencing (i think), and theyv'e been pining for each other, the thing is i am going to breed Mini rex rabbits in 2010, so i need him to be entire.
> 
> she is a lovely bunny but she needs a permanent home best to be an indoor i think, but she is great outdoors. want the best for her.


i personally think then that you should get her spayed and then bond them, its better than her going through the stress of going to a new home and leaving behind her mates and family


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too think she should be spayed and bonded with him. It will be easier for her.

She's very beautiful, lovely colours.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You cant put a spayed female with a full male, he would hump and harass her no end. It would probably end up with her defending herself and it becoming a huge fight.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

is your rex buck from a good quality breeder not a pet shop? if hes from a pet shop he could be carry all sorts of genetic defects that could results in serious problems in the kits. 

Also there are so many rabbits mini rex included in rescues, that unless u really are trying to improve the breed, it isnt worth doing. you will end up with 2 moody rabbits, and a massive rabbit food bill for a start.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I think unless your mini rex buck is from exceptionnally lines with no health defects, I wouldn't breed him. there are 30,000 rabbits in rescues waiting for homes, why add anymore? I would spay her and castrate him and bond them and keep them as pets.


----------



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

hes from a breeder hes healthy so was his parents and grandparents, mother and grandparents are retired non breeders now. i am not going to breed 24/7 just a one of litter but going to try a unique colour-and theyd probably all end up staying with me! 

winny is looking for a permanent home i took her in to get her used to socialising she was only fed and stroked not handeled and etc. they were nice people but just wernt all on the rabbit needs, 

my internet keeps playing up sorri for the late replys.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

try posting in the rabbit section, more people in there. also there are some good pointers for rabbit breeding in there. 

If you dont find anyone suitable then please consider taking her to a rescue they will insure she finds a loving home. or if you do contact them now they may be able to advertise her via their website while she stays with you. you can also privately advertise via the rabbit rehome website, but with 30 thousand rabbits in rescues you may struggle to find her a good home, where she wont be taken as a Christmas present.


----------

